
Ask HN: Can I ask a potential new employer to see the code I’d be working on? - elpakal
I’m considering a lateral move to a competitor. There was a recent Ask HN post (linked to below) asking about speaking up about the quality of a recently acquired source code, which is inspiring me to ask. I’m fine signing an NDA.<p>Are there any hiring managers or employers here who would let potential candidates review their source code before accepting an offer?  If you wouldn’t, why?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17819771
======
siruncledrew
The first question they will probably ask is "why?", so be prepared to have a
compelling answer besides just "for my own benefit". Even if you sign an NDA,
the new company might still be wary of you seeing the code prior to accepting
an offer if you are coming from a competitor. It's a lot of potential risk for
less return unless you are the perfect candidate or have some special skill
they desperately need.

~~~
elpakal
Even just glancing at the code can tell me if the code is a flaming pile of
trash that will do nothing but give me headaches all day. To me this is the
same as asking people I’m interviewing with if they like working there. If
there is sensitive proprietary stuff, sure i get it dont share that. But just
an overall sense.

